# Military Ems



## babygirl2882 (Aug 8, 2007)

The post by *Tactical Medic* about a new sub-forum for mititary ems well it got me thinking...how many people out there are military ems? I was wondering because I have always been curious about the Air force...and I have been thinking lately about going into the air force when I turn 18 and maybe learning about ems and other things from there...so I was wondering what peoples perspective on the military ems and stuff  ya I'm tired and can't think right...I hope this made sense.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> The post by *Tactical Medic* about a new sub-forum for mititary ems well it got me thinking...how many people out there are military ems? I was wondering because I have always been curious about the Air force...and I have been thinking lately about going into the air force when I turn 18 and maybe learning about ems and other things from there...so I was wondering what peoples perspective on the military ems and stuff  ya I'm tired and can't think right...I hope this made sense.




The Airforce has PJs-  Parajumpers, these are the "special forces" type medics.  When I worked in NYC I precepted many of them going through the 18 delta course.  Good guys!  their main job is to find, stabilize, and extract downed pilots and others from behind enemy lines...


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW in case you can't finish the PJ school, they have regular medics that are just as good


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 8, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> BTW in case you can't finish the PJ school, they have regular medics that are just as good



Irrelevent point as women cannot currently become PJ's.........................


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 8, 2007)

really? why?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> really? why?



Because the military considers it a front line combat job and women aren't allowed in those.

And before it gets started, this forum is not the place to discuss whether or not the military needs to change this policy.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok so is a regular ems my only option or are there other things?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Ok so is a regular ems my only option or are there other things?



Each branch has their own version of medics (except the Marines).  As a Navy Corspman, for instance, you could get assigned to a ship where you are fulfilling the roles hospital staff, doctor's office, and EMS all in one job.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes PJs are considered front line troops, but the AF still has medics, and you can still take many of the classes the PJs take and get certified B)

I'm X-Army 91bravo, and currently in the navy (Corpsman).  We have PLENTY of female corpsman wearing USMC Digis


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Aug 10, 2007)

I did the 8404 Field Med course back in 1988. It was good class in basic first aid. We could do a ton more stuff on active duty but the basics were just hammered into us because they save lives. And before someone says anything negative about it, try remembering your basics in the dark with live ammo and arty going off, gets just a tad hairy.

Playing in the mud with the Marines was fun. There are some things you will only see in the service because they happen so infrequently in the civilian sector.

As far as enlisting, consider the Marines new advertising slogan, "We don't accept applications, only commitments." The military is serious. It is not a McJob you can just quit because "OMG that big sergeanty guy is a meanie who, like I swear, ate one of his own children for breakfast." OR "Camouflage makes me look fat." OR "It's like SOOOOOOO hot in the desert, why don't we like invade the Bahamas."

The skills you learn there will be put to use in worse conditions than you can imagine. So before you enlist consider your dedication to learning and serving your brothers in arms and your country. Non-hackers will be sent packing and you do not get to pick where you go.

One more thing to consider... more Congressional Medal of Honor recipients have been Corpsmen or Medics than any other group and almost all of the citations are ended the same way... "post-humously awarded this date..."

It gives a new meaning to the phrase, "So others may live."


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 10, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> I did the 8404 Field Med course back in 1988. It was good class in basic first aid. We could do a ton more stuff on active duty but the basics were just hammered into us because they save lives. And before someone says anything negative about it, try remembering your basics in the dark with live ammo and arty going off, gets just a tad hairy.
> 
> Playing in the mud with the Marines was fun. There are some things you will only see in the service because they happen so infrequently in the civilian sector.
> 
> ...




Well spoken. Todays youth would be wise to take notes before their usual "on a whim" decision is made.................

The military is not here for kids to decide what they want to do when they grow up.............


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 10, 2007)

It's interesting that I haven't seen that as a recruiters ad campaign!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 10, 2007)

> I did the 8404 Field Med course back in 1988. It was good class in basic first aid. We could do a ton more stuff on active duty but the basics were just hammered into us because they save lives. And before someone says anything negative about it, try remembering your basics in the dark with live ammo and arty going off, gets just a tad hairy.
> 
> Playing in the mud with the Marines was fun. There are some things you will only see in the service because they happen so infrequently in the civilian sector.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree...I'm not like that at all...it really bugs me when girls do that...you know make a big deal out of things like that...thats why I'm thinking about it now where I have 2-3 years to figure it out and decide if thats what I want and make sure that thats where my I want to go.
I agree that the new phrase is really good...thanks for posting


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 11, 2007)

HUHHRAAAA Oldschoolmedic-

Yea I'm 8404 too, and currently the LPO for my unit (kinda sucks and e-5 in an e-7 billet)  Anyway I agree with you 100% funny about the new USMC slogan- I just saw it a 1/2 hour ago... Being a corpsman has been a whole lot better for me than a 91bravo, maybe its my unit?  But most every drill or AT is fun as heck and I get to go to some cool training and conferences every year.  

with that being said I joined the military knowing that when the call came I would have to pack my bags and say goodbye to my loved ones.  Regardless of which service you join there is a good chance of you deploying- even if you don't go to Iraq or Afganastan (sp?) you might be close enough to be attacked by Tangos.  

Good luck in your endeavors future recruit, just remember that there is a "Doc" in the sandbox, sweating, swearing, and caring for those around him/her...


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 15, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> I did the 8404 Field Med course back in 1988. It was good class in basic first aid. We could do a ton more stuff on active duty but the basics were just hammered into us because they save lives. And before someone says anything negative about it, try remembering your basics in the dark with live ammo and arty going off, gets just a tad hairy.
> 
> Playing in the mud with the Marines was fun. There are some things you will only see in the service because they happen so infrequently in the civilian sector.
> 
> ...



Amen. Very well put


----------



## DFDEMS (Aug 16, 2007)

A Navy corpsman will probably give you a deeper knowledge base that an Army medic. I went through Army medic school in 91, EFMB, etc so I am not knocking them. Just my opinion. I would probably stay away from the medical portion in the Air Force but I couldn’t give you a reason other than I would hate to be the designated bed pan changer. If your picking a different job the USAF has the best lifestyle I think.

As far as the Marines a study showed that roughly 50% of their total force had seen Combat or deployed to the middle east and they are the same ones that go back over every 4 months. Their Commandant apparently believes in the “Marine first, clerk second” motto and has stated that if you are in the USMC you will go to the middle east and apparently are reassigning people who have not gone so that they do go.  In any event I think that’s a right on attitude from there Commandant.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 17, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> and I have been thinking lately about going into the air force when I turn 18 and maybe learning about ems and other things from there...


 
You also might want to consider Fire Protection in the Air Force. They respond to just about every type of emergency on base and have no restrictions on who can do what. You won't walk in the door on the first day and jump on the Rescue truck, but there's a ton of opportunity if you're willing to work for it. A great majority (if not all) the technical training now comes with IFSAC certification, and EMT classes are available fairly frequently, depending on the size of the base. The Career Field identifier is 3E7X1, by the way. Good luck, and let us know what you decide.  
(Retired AF E-7; 3E7X1)


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Aug 17, 2007)

If I remember correctly AF Pararescuemen do not go through 18-D school. 18-D is the Army Special Forces medical specialist school. PJ's go through their own version of the training located in texas. They go through army basic airborne school, and HALO school. Some go through Ranger school. The also go though navy dive training. 

They do a wide variet of jobs with the main focus on being the rescue of down aircraft personelle or support in special operations missions. If you watch blackhawk down they are the medics who come down and get in the crashed helo and provide aid. We had a combat controller team along with 2 PJ's attached to our task force in the desert.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 17, 2007)

AZFF/EMT said:


> If I remember correctly AF Pararescuemen do not go through 18-D school. 18-D is the Army Special Forces medical specialist school. PJ's go through their own version of the training located in texas. They go through army basic airborne school, and HALO school. Some go through Ranger school. The also go though navy dive training.
> 
> They do a wide variet of jobs with the main focus on being the rescue of down aircraft personelle or support in special operations missions. If you watch blackhawk down they are the medics who come down and get in the crashed helo and provide aid. We had a combat controller team along with 2 PJ's attached to our task force in the desert.



I beg to differ- just because there airforce doesn't mean they don't attend 18delta school.  I precepted 18delta canidates in NYC and they come from all the services (minus Marines).  i mean if they go to "army basic airborn school" why wouldnt they be in an 18delta school (which used to be in Ft Sam Houston, Tx)?


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> You also might want to consider Fire Protection in the Air Force. They respond to just about every type of emergency on base and have no restrictions on who can do what. You won't walk in the door on the first day and jump on the Rescue truck, but there's a ton of opportunity if you're willing to work for it. A great majority (if not all) the technical training now comes with IFSAC certification, and EMT classes are available fairly frequently, depending on the size of the base. The Career Field identifier is 3E7X1, by the way. Good luck, and let us know what you decide.
> (Retired AF E-7; 3E7X1)


 
Do they just go to fires? I know you said rescue but does that include ems?

Ya as long as everything is still around I will post on progress!!!  Thanks


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 17, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Do they just go to fires? I know you said rescue but does that include ems?


 
At every base I was at (six, in 20 years) FD responded (and was usually first on scene) to all MVC's, medical emergencies, industrial accidents (people trapped in, under, and around equipment), fires, Haz-Mat incidents, kids trapped in cars, drownings, child abuse (it happens), aircraft emergencies of all kinds, and just about any type call that could occur in a small city. The hospital/clinic always responded an ambulance, but I cannot recall any incident where we got there second. We (the FD) were the 911 answering point at most installations and would notify Security Forces and the Clinic of any emergencies.


----------



## DFDEMS (Aug 17, 2007)

Most USAF FF’s I think are EMT’s at most I think. As far as being 1st on scene I am willing to bet it is because the call is routed to you. It’s kind of a sore subject for me because I work on a military base in the big sand box and have been called by the FD as an afterthought a couple of times. Afterthought as in rollover with ejection only to get called after they have arrived on scene, boarded the patients, etc. Not always but enough to leave me a little disgruntled. I am sure it is different depending on the location and the mission in regards to certifications, response, transport, etc. 

Honestly USAF firefighting is a great way to get a ton of certifications that are recognized in a majority of the states I think, I just don’t think it’s the way to get a plethora of medical experience though. Just my 2 cents..




Tincanfireman said:


> At every base I was at (six, in 20 years) FD responded (and was usually first on scene) to all MVC's, medical emergencies, industrial accidents (people trapped in, under, and around equipment), fires, Haz-Mat incidents, kids trapped in cars, drownings, child abuse (it happens), aircraft emergencies of all kinds, and just about any type call that could occur in a small city. The hospital/clinic always responded an ambulance, but I cannot recall any incident where we got there second. We (the FD) were the 911 answering point at most installations and would notify Security Forces and the Clinic of any emergencies.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 17, 2007)

Agreed, mostly due to the fact that a vast majority of the base populace is young (< 40), works out regularly, and the military is nearly fanatical about safety. We did all the stuff I mentioned earlier, just not very often. Most of the more involved incidents happened near the base, not necessarily on the base proper (We were automatic mutual aid with some municipal departments). Still, the educational benefits are fantastic, the pay is steadily getting better, and the chance to see different parts of the world (not just the sandy parts) is also a big draw. As far as the delayed notification is concerned, we were always happy to see the medics arrive and I hate it that you guys weren't promptly notified. We could probably bat that one back & forth forever, but that's another thread for another day .  You are absolutely correct on the fire guys topping out at EMT, too. There are some -I's and -P's in the FD, but they are very few and far between.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 18, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> Do they just go to fires? I know you said rescue but does that include ems?
> 
> Ya as long as everything is still around I will post on progress!!!  Thanks



Good luck-  remember Sgt Liar (recruiter) will promiss you the world, make sure your contract says that you will get you the MOS that YOU want (and qualified for after ASVAB), don't feel pressured into another MOS (unless you think you'll like it)... If for whatever reason they say- "we have no open slots for that MOS" tell them to have a nice day and to call you when it opens up, believe me they will call   If not try another service :usa:


----------



## gnh2276 (Aug 19, 2007)

The Army has multiple medic type jobs the most common is the trauma specialist now the whole combat and women thing there are technically no front lines any more a female cant be an infantry medic or trauma specialist but a female can be a truama specialast for the engineer corps or Military police corp etc etc thusly being forced to go on convoys and seeing plenty of action. Some states will let you argue trauma spc. for paramedic.


----------



## DFDEMS (Aug 19, 2007)

When I went through the Army medic school the 1st couple of weeks were geared towards the national Registry at the EMT level. If you passed you passed, if not life went on. They now make it mandatory (good thing) along with maintaining it they have added some other stuff mainly geared towards trauma (trauma aims, tc3, etc).  It’s a good thing they have in that a lot of soldiers died early on because the tourniquet wasn’t really taught well and was pretty far down the algorithm and by the time it was placed, if it was placed,  it was too late. Now, if in doubt it goes on. For some catastrophic injuries it is the 1st treatment for bleeding. 

I don’t know if you could argue that the MOS gives you the paramedic level. Some of the ones I have worked with don’t know rhythm interpretation, ACLS meds, etc. Their MOS for the most part isn’t geared for it. There has even been a shift in the medic being unarmed and always treating a patient regardless of being under direct fire or not. Now the theory is that every round down range helps in close contact and the medic being armed and sending rounds down range initially might help prevent further casualties in that it disrupts the initial attack. 

In any case the medics (army, navy, etc) over in the sand box are doing a bang up job and regardless of licensure level, etc they deserve some serious respect for what they do and endure on a daily basis


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 7, 2007)

I am also a former 91 Bravo with the US Army. If your thinking about being EMS in the military thats f*cking awesome. You will get great training and we always need good docs (medics) in the service I commend anyone who is willing to step up and take on that challenge. I also commend everyone else on here for there willingness to help others even if it is a taxi ride to see there baby daddy ...lol.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 8, 2007)

gnh2276 said:


> Some states will let you argue trauma spc. for paramedic.



Show me one.................


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 9, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> Show me one.................



I don't think they have that in Florida, and i'm almost sure there is no such thing in NY, they don't even have EMT- Critical Care


----------



## seanm028 (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe a bit off topic, but are there any EMS-related positions for officers?  All the positions I've heard are for enlisted only.

The reason I ask is because I'm working towards acceptance in the Coast Guard's CSPI (College Student Precommissioning Initiative) which, upon successful completion, puts you at O-1.  However, after I decided to go through EMT school two months ago I've really been considering pursuing an emergency medical career.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 19, 2007)

There are plenty of healthcare careers avilable to an officer, but EMS is not one of them. You are on the right track, stay on it. Don't for a minute think about giving up a potential commission to play EMT, that would be a horrible mistake. Go to school, get an education, obtain your commission, and serve your country honorably. You can work part-time as an EMT along the line, but man don't give up a great offer like you currently have....................


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 20, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> There are plenty of healthcare careers avilable to an officer, but EMS is not one of them. You are on the right track, stay on it. Don't for a minute think about giving up a potential commission to play EMT, that would be a horrible mistake. Go to school, get an education, obtain your commission, and serve your country honorably. You can work part-time as an EMT along the line, but man don't give up a great offer like you currently have....................




+1

:glare:


----------



## certguy (Sep 20, 2007)

Though I wasn't a corpsman , I took my first EMT class in a Navy school at Miramar . ( before the marines took over ) My instructors were SEAL corpsmen and you couldn't get any better . They also taught the aviation  physiology classes there . I believe all the services have great EMS personnel , though it really comes down to the individual and his / her motivation . 

                            CERTGUY


----------



## firecoins (Sep 20, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> I don't think they have that in Florida, and i'm almost sure there is no such thing in NY, they don't even have EMT- Critical Care



NY has an EMT-Critical Care level.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 21, 2007)

firecoins said:


> NY has an EMT-Critical Care level.




really? must be new couse they didn't have that when I worked there.... I left NYC May of '02 :unsure:


----------



## firecoins (Sep 21, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> really? must be new couse they didn't have that when I worked there.... I left NYC May of '02 :unsure:



I am certain they did. I learned of that level back in my original EMT class in 96. Its not offered alot.  Alot of transport companies offer it internally because they can bill ALS without having to pay paramedics. I think LaGuardia CC in Queens may offer it. Many CCs don't work 911 unless they do its as BLS.


----------



## Arkymedic (Sep 21, 2007)

gnh2276 said:


> The Army has multiple medic type jobs the most common is the trauma specialist now the whole combat and women thing there are technically no front lines any more a female cant be an infantry medic or trauma specialist but a female can be a truama specialast for the engineer corps or Military police corp etc etc thusly being forced to go on convoys and seeing plenty of action. Some states will let you argue trauma spc. for paramedic.



What states are those?


----------



## Arkymedic (Sep 21, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> There are plenty of healthcare careers avilable to an officer, but EMS is not one of them. You are on the right track, stay on it. Don't for a minute think about giving up a potential commission to play EMT, that would be a horrible mistake. Go to school, get an education, obtain your commission, and serve your country honorably. You can work part-time as an EMT along the line, but man don't give up a great offer like you currently have....................



Whatever happened to the Aeromedical Evacuation Specialist position the US Army had? I wanted it and it disappeared overnight lol.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 21, 2007)

The Air Force does it and it is an enlisted specialty...................


----------



## Arkymedic (Sep 22, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> The Air Force does it and it is an enlisted specialty...................



In the Army it use to be classified as a 67J and was a Medical Service Corps officer position. It was as close to be a medic as I could get but it disappeared before all my paperwork was finished and weight still wasn't meeting standard so I missed out.


----------

